
Show HN: Rebuilt My CSS Grid Generator with Vue.js - rofko
https://www.layoutit.com/grid#
======
snapscape
I discovered this a few days ago, and have already used it a few times. Seems
to be a lot easier to use than other generators. The only problem I've had is
when you add prefixes to the grid names, and then create a CodePen, the
prefixes don't show up in the CodePen.

------
loarabia
Edge fails in the below code on TrimEnd with this message

Microsoft Edge 44.17763.1.0

Object doesn't support property or method 'trimEnd'

: function createTemplateArr(number) { return '1fr ' .repeat(number)
.trimEnd() .split(' ') }

MDN's compat chart doesn't make clear if Edge supports this or not but manual
experimentation suggests not although trimRight is supported so a possible
polyfill. I filed a bug against Edge just now.

------
tomtimtall
Chrome iPhone, just seeing purple nothing else.

------
iandev
On Safari 11.1.1 TypeError: "1fr ".repeat(e).trimEnd is not a function.

------
mfontani
> TypeError: "1fr ".repeat(...).trimEnd is not a function

Firefox 60 ESR

~~~
jwatt
That function was added in Firefox 61:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1434007](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1434007)

------
BobRun
Firefox on UBUNTU , there is nothing to see.

------
daze42
Seems to break if the names have spaces

------
gitgud
Chrome Android, cannot add text

